# okay for this pup to leave its mother?



## peaches0608 (Feb 13, 2008)

hello  I am new here, and about to be a new first-time chihuahua owner! I will be getting a new chihuahua puppy, and possibly by the end of next week. The breeder is my boyfriend's mother. The mother of the puppies wasn't supposed to have another litter due to a calcium defficiency (sp), so my boyfriend's mom has been mostly bottle feeding them, rarely allowing their mother to nurse them. She is wanting to let them go to their new homes at around 6 weeks. I've already chosen the pup I want and even at only 4 weeks of age he was already so loving and even licking my face and trying to sit up and watch me (lol). basically my question is would it be okay to take my little guy home with me at that age? technically his mother isn't doing most of the nursing anyway, but I still am not sure, because most people are extremely against bringing home a new pup under 8 weeks. thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and Welcome to Chi-people!!

I have two dogs. One is a tzu that is 12 yrs old that I got when she was 5 weeks old. She isn't socialable with other dogs. She doesn't play with toys, doesn't fetch. She doesn't really like anything except to be alone. You might want to say well, she is 12 yrs old, and I'd tell you that she's been this way from almost since the time we got her.

Now on the other hand. I have a chi that I didn't get until she was 14 weeks old. She's bright, energetic, loves to play with the other pups, loves toys and chewies. She socializes really well with the other dogs. Granted she's only 18 weeks old.

I think that this really is because she was able to stay with her parents til 14 weeks of age and learn many things. They go through a fear stage around 7 weeks of age and again around 11 weeks of age. (from what I remember my breeder telling me) They learn alot about socializing from the mother. If you take her from her mother before around 12 weeks of age, she's gonna miss out on so much that she could learn.

It's my opinion that you get a well adjusted, well rounded, more socialized and happier pup if you want til that 12 week mark.

I love my Willow (age 18 weeks). I'm glad I got her at 14 weeks and not 8 weeks or even 6 weeks. She's easier to house train, she's been easier to crate train. And honestly one of the easiest pups to transition into the house that we've ever had.

I wish you the best of luck on your new addition and I can't wait to see pictures!!! Once again welcome to the board!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

firstly its ILLEGAL to sell/buy a puppy inder 8 weeks of age in all but 4 states...

secodnly the reason a puppy should stay with its littermates untill AT LEAST 8 weeks old is NOT because of mommy nursing, its because of socilization!
chihuahuas develop mentally slowly they NEED the extra few weeks playing with their siblings and mother teaching them HOW to be dogs...

its not only better for the puppy in terms fo healt but also in terms of mental development, i NEVER allow chihuahua puppies to leave my home untill 10 weeks old!
longer if the puppy is shy or overly dominant.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I got my pup at 6 weeks (didn't know I might be breaking a law) and she has socialized very well with people, is moderately sociable with other dogs, was really hard to house train, and was really hard to train not to bite, play bite that is. She still has accidents if I don't keep doors closed and still bites too hard at times. I guess you'd say I have had mixed results. I also think I was very lucky with Boop's temperament.

For the sake of the pup and your own sake, leave the pup with its mom and litter mates as long as the breeder will allow. I know the wait is tough, even excruciating, but the time will pass in a wink as you look back and it's worth it. The breeder is a really loving person, hand rearing those pups.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with what's been said... the puppy should stay with its mother and littermates until it's at least 8-10 weeks old. The most important stage of a dog's life is young puppyhood... this is the time he'll learn bite inhibition, socialization, etc, etc. Since the puppies will already be weaned, I don't understand why this breeder can't just keep them together for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with the above....it is Crucial to your pups development that it stay with its moms and if possible siblings until at least 8 weeks of age 10 weeks is ofcourse even better....in the long run you will have a much better and well rounded pup. Because it is your MIL's litter you shouldnt have any issue with leaving your pup with the mom for longer, if she has a problem with keeping the pup that long then maybe you can ask to keep the mom and pups for a couple of weeks at your home? If neither of these are an option then IMO you should not get this pup. This is JMO


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd definitely wait if you can until at LEAST 8 weeks or older. I got my first baby at 7 weeks, and till this day, she has some behavioral issues that I believe stem to the fact that she was separated from her mother and litter mates at such a young age. Good luck with your chi baby when you get him!


----------



## peaches0608 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks everyone for your input! I do want what's best for my puppy, so I will wait. It'll be tough but I'm sure it will be worth it. I'm glad I found this forum, I'll keep everyone updated  thanks again!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Make sure you post plenty of pictures when you get your baby


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

The lady i got MIlo from would have let him go at 8weeks but i had read that 10wks was better. The pups were not nursing from the mother but i just said i'd rather have him remain there for another 2 wks...then i had 3 days left until i was due to get him...and i CAVEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
I just couldn't wait, i was so so so excited! Hes a really good pup too, hes good for going outside to the washroom, and if hes in and has to go he will use the pee pad(most times) Hes good with my boys and great with my other dog, and my parents dogs! Can't wait to see pics of your pooch!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

peaches0608 said:


> thanks everyone for your input! I do want what's best for my puppy, so I will wait. It'll be tough but I'm sure it will be worth it. I'm glad I found this forum, I'll keep everyone updated  thanks again!


:cheer:

We can't wait to hear updates and see pictures!!!


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

I would wait too. We have a Manchester Terrier as well as our Chi. We got her at 7 weeks. She started shaking when we drove her home and now two years later she still shakes when out in public. She is great with her family (us) and loves us, but is so fearful and nervous that it is hard to have company over because she freaks out almost the entire time someone she doesn't know is here. (I welcome any advice on this too) I feel it was because we took her so young because she was very playful and not shy at the rescue home I got her from, but it all changed the second we left with her.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

It is more beneficial for the pup to leave his mother a litter mates around about the 12 week mark.

The puppy's development stage has alot to do with how he interacts with his littermates as well as his mother - despite his mother not nursing.The period of change is extremley (sp?) important to him as this becomes the blue print of his personality.

I understand that some people have had their pups earlier than this and that's fine but as a general rule - I'd say 12 weeks


xxx


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

I got Dexter at 10 weeks old and he was tiny then, there was him and his brother i think if i'd of took him earlier(not that the breeder would of let me) i'd of been scared out of my mind!


----------

